# FS: K2 Public Enemy 169



## o3jeff (Mar 19, 2009)

Almost new condition, last years 2008 model with Marker 12.0 bindings(will double check this). I bought these used earlier in the year and skied on them about 6 hours and the previous owner said he had two day on them.

Have too many pairs of skis all around the same dimensions. Will post pics tonight.

Asking $250. Prefer local pick up.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 24, 2009)

Bump before it drops to page 2.

Will get pics up before end of the week.


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 26, 2009)

Pics?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 26, 2009)

Bindings are Marker Titanium piston 12.0 set for BSL 296


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 26, 2009)

too bad they aren;t a little shorter, would love to pick those up for Jake.


----------



## Edd (Mar 27, 2009)

To anyone thinking about buying these they are great spring skis!  Just took my 174s back off the wall because the weather has turned.  Damn, they are fun in the slush!


----------



## o3jeff (May 4, 2009)

Bump for Root!


----------



## RootDKJ (May 4, 2009)

lol


----------



## deadheadskier (May 4, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Bump for Root!



spammer  :smash:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 4, 2009)

way to short for Root..remember twins ski shorter..


----------



## RootDKJ (May 4, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> way to short for Root..remember twins ski shorter..


I'm kickin myself for not getting the 175's that were on REI


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 4, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm kickin myself for not getting the 175's that were on REI



I wouldn't worry too much..brand new PEs are usually $200 or less online and now there's a newer K2 that is similar..


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 2, 2009)

Bump

Make an offer. Will also consider trades for late model Ferrari in good condition.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 2, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> too bad they aren;t a little shorter, would love to pick those up for Jake.



hmmmm.... jake shot up over the summer.. taller than me now. this might be an option for him.  need to check with him this afternoon.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 2, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> hmmmm.... jake shot up over the summer.. taller than me now. this might be an option for him.  need to check with him this afternoon.



Let me know. Also will probably be putting up a pair of Mythic Riders(169 I think) too over the next few days(89 or 90 width).


----------



## Glenn (Oct 2, 2009)

That's a good price. The skis look like they're in great shape too.


----------



## jaywbigred (Oct 2, 2009)

Do people think these would be too short for someone 5' 11", 175 lbs ???


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 2, 2009)

jaywbigred said:


> Do people think these would be too short for someone 5' 11", 175 lbs ???


That's the only reason I didn't buy them.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 2, 2009)

jaywbigred said:


> Do people think these would be too short for someone 5' 11", 175 lbs ???




Tough call. I ski a 175cm twin. On paper, the difference between this ski and mine are about 4.5" If this was going to be a second pair of skis/park ski/play ski, I woulnd't sweat it. But that's just me.


----------



## Edd (Oct 2, 2009)

jaywbigred said:


> Do people think these would be too short for someone 5' 11", 175 lbs ???



Definitely.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 2, 2009)

jeff, couple of quick ?

r the bindings mounted normally? the pic looks like they are forward 

r the bindings the kind that adjust without having to remount?


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 2, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> jeff, couple of quick ?
> 
> r the bindings mounted normally? the pic looks like they are forward
> 
> r the bindings the kind that adjust without having to remount?



I am no professional on this stuff but from what I can tell it appears they are 2 cm forward of traditional. I figured this by putting my boot in and using the little gauge on the side of the ski that you can see in the picture, the center mark of my boot was above the 2.

The bindings do have some adjustability in them. When I bought them last year I just moved them a bit to fit my boot. The guy I got them from I think had a 26 boot iirc.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 2, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Let me know. Also will probably be putting up a pair of Mythic Riders(169 I think) too over the next few days(89 or 90 width).



How much are you going to be selling the MR's for?


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 2, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> How much are you going to be selling the MR's for?



Probably too short for you


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 2, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Probably too short for you



I am not that much taller than you, and I also like my skis a tad short.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 2, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> jeff, couple of quick ?
> 
> r the bindings mounted normally? the pic looks like they are forward
> 
> r the bindings the kind that adjust without having to remount?



They don't look like demo bindings, so the toe piece won't have any adjustability to them, but the heel pieces will have a decent amount of travel.  The best would be to compare the BSL of your son's boots to that of Jeff's boots.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 2, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I am not that much taller than you, and I also like my skis a tad short.



I don't know, say $275


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 2, 2009)

bvibert said:


> They don't look like demo bindings, so the toe piece won't have any adjustability to them, but the heel pieces will have a decent amount of travel.  The best would be to compare the BSL of your son's boots to that of Jeff's boots.



That's correct, they are not demo bindings. it looks like the back piece will go adjust back about inch or so.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 20, 2009)

Last chance, dropping them off at the Mount Southington ski swap tomorrow.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 20, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Last chance, dropping them off at the Mount Southington ski swap tomorrow.



hmmmm thats this weekend?  i may try to dump my nordicas and heads.  if i can't do it at southington i will take a stab at sundown.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 20, 2009)

i'll be shopping @ southington


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 20, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i'll be shopping @ southington



i am going to put my boards next to jeff's and advertise a 10% AZ discount.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 20, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> hmmmm thats this weekend?  i may try to dump my nordicas and heads.  if i can't do it at southington i will take a stab at sundown.



Equipment drop off is tomorrow 12-8.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 20, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> i am going to put my boards next to jeff's and advertise a 10% AZ discount.



I think I might hang out at the swap and push my equipment on people, for 20% I can try and sell your skis to some short kid!


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 20, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I think I might hang out at the swap and push my equipment on people, for 20% I can try and sell your skis to some short kid!



:lol:  short and stocky


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 21, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Equipment drop off is tomorrow 12-8.



Dropped off three pairs of skis, hopefully come this time next week I will be down to a two ski quiver. Next problem will be staying away from skidmarks place so the quiver doesn't grow again:grin:


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 28, 2009)

Sold!!!!

Along with two other pairs of skis.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 28, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Sold!!!!
> 
> Along with two other pairs of skis.


What did you get for them?


----------

